# My Four wheeler ride.



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Went riding down through coal wash in the San Rafeal, My 6th trip but always a blast. Dissapointed no Desert Big Horns but still fun.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh yeah, Swaseys Arch, if I'm not mistaken. It's been about 20 years since I was there, but I mountain biked in from the Buckhorn Draw Road, then hiked down into the wash from above. I tried to find it again six or seven years ago, and wasn't able to locate the right turnoffs in all the mazes of roads and trails there. What route did you take to get in with your ATVs, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I go into Ferron and turn on the Dutch Flat road, follow that all the way tell the fork. You unload the atv there and drive down the right hand side it goes right into the trail. The trail number is BLM 638. If you want I can get you a trial map of the San Rafeal.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

To bad suwa is trying to shut it down. Enjoy it why we can I guess if you want to come on a group ride we go on one once a month look at utahatv,com


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

orvis1 said:


> To bad suwa is trying to shut it down. Enjoy it why we can I guess if you want to come on a group ride we go on one once a month look at utahatv,com


No kidding! These people with SUWA have no idea what goes on out here yet they think they need to close off all the roads and trails. This trail already goes through a WSA, luckly we still have the trail open!! For now :evil: :x


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

One of my favorite areas. I love the Eva Conover/ Devils Race Track loop. Great fun.

One trip down I ran into some people from Ferron who had a very accurate GPS hooked to a camera. They were taking pictures of all the tracks and fencing on that loop to document the use/mis-use of the trail. They could then argue with SUWA that the damage was recovering and getting better not worse.

As the trail is still open I believe education is working in this area at least.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Man great pic there. I need to go down there and do some riding.


----------

